# Oliver Is Desperate



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi guys,
I had a cat brought to me at the end of September, he was found on an industrial estate. The owner registered to his microchip said he disappeared when he was a kitten (he is approx 8-10 years now) and they do not want him back. He was in good condition (if a little thin) and very friendly so I doubt that he had been on the streets that long.
He has since had two seperate week-long trials at potential new owners homes but neither were suitable.
He cannot under any circumstances be rehomed with any other animals (except maybe fish...stored very high lol) and only very mature older children in a quiet house.
His microchip details can be changed to his new owners and I would be willing to drive him practically anywhere in the country if it was the right home for him as he is not getting any younger and I want him to go to someone who will love him forever.

He is an older lad but is very, very sweet and loving, he would make a lovely lap cat. Despite his age he still loves to play and catnip drives him wild!

If anyone might be interested (I know most people on here already own cats) or if anyone knows of anybody else who might be interested in him then please pass on my details/details of this post.

Many, many thanks

Lauren (and Oliver!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2012)

I just showed my neighbour as she has no animals and said she would like a cat to me the other day but because she is out a lot of the time she did not think it was fair to a cat to be left on its own that long.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

shame i have cats already but i will ask about and hope oliver can find his new home quickly.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Fiji444 said:


> I just showed my neighbour as she has no animals and said she would like a cat to me the other day but because she is out a lot of the time she did not think it was fair to a cat to be left on its own that long.


being an older cat he may enjoy the peace and quiet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2012)

I know and that is what I think too as cats are very independent the older they get.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww bless him , he's so beautiful !! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: poor poor boy , i hope he finds somewhere very soon !! Big kiss to him xxx


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi guys, just a quick cheeky bump as Ollie is still looking


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

is there no way he can live with other cats?


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I've been trying to introduce him to my cats, he seems to tolerate the kitten, but he just seems to be so scared of the older ones (he won't even eat chicken if they're nearby!) He also had a home with someone who had an elderly dog, they had minimal contact but just the smell of the dog freaked him out and made him urinate all over the previous owners new sofa...

He seems to suffer from flashbacks of some sort, I'm not sure what the poor lads been through but he will be fine one minute then if you move your hand in a way he doesn't like (usually on his head) he will give you a nip and seem to get really upset with himself for biting you.

He's a real heartbreaker


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

CaninoAnimalRescue said:


> I've been trying to introduce him to my cats, he seems to tolerate the kitten, but he just seems to be so scared of the older ones (he won't even eat chicken if they're nearby!)


I've been "walking" him around the house on a harness and lead when the others aren't around to try and get him used to the smells, but he just seems to freeze when he smells them. If anyone has any tips that they think might help to get him better around other cats then please please please let me know!

Thank you all once again


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That is difficult and i dont really know what to suggest. He doesnt want the rest of his life upset poor boy.
i do hope he finds his forever home soon and i agree he should be the only pet.
I will ask around and hope Oliver can be rehomed quickly.


----------

